# Am I further along than I thought?



## pb921124

Hi Ladies,

I'm so confused. After NTNP for a few months I started tracking with CB fertility monitor. I had a very weird and short period (only 1 1/2 days of heavy flow then light spotting. Whole period only lasted 4 days. I'm usually a 7 day person). 

Anyways...After just a day or two of testing the monitor showed a LH surge but no peak levels immediately followed. Instead, everyday showed high LH even past when my phone app showed I should have ovulated. I kept testing even though I thought it was a lost cause and maybe I didn't ovulate (I struggled with PCOS in my first pregnancy). Then out of the blue a nice little happy face showing peak levels had been detected. A week later I got these very strong lines. 

If I go by my LMP I was 16 dpo at the time of the first test, but if I go by my CBF monitor I was 8 dpo. clearly I wouldn't be getting lines this dart at 8dpo right? are these too dark for 16 dpo? I'm so confused. at first I thought the positive line was faint but then I realized that was the control line and my positive line was way darker than I realized on the first day I tested. 

My OB office isn't scheduling my appt until July 1st but I think I might be way past 8-9 weeks at that point. Maybe I should just stop overthinking it and take a positive for a positive and leave it alone.:lol: yeah right! I'm probably going to go pee on more sticks and stress a bit more before the hour is up!](*,)](*,)


----------



## DobbyForever

No answers but that does seem quite dark for 8dpo. I’ve seen some people get a line at 6dpo, but idk. That’s daaaark. If you are sure you weren’t pregnant before your LMP, I think that week difference isn’t too big a deal as far as scheduling the initial prenatal. Here (Kaiser) schedules the first prenatal between 7 to 12 weeks. Mine was around 9w. If I’m going by LMP and 5/16 was 16dpo, then you’d be 5w tomorrow, and that puts 7/1 at 11 weeks. Which is annoyingly long to wait but not out of the realm of standard practice. Especially if you’re not having complications. I tend to bleed and cramp a lot in early pregnancy, and I may Channel my inner soccer player and be overdramatic. So I usually get in sooner :rofl: in any case, congratulations!!!


----------



## pb921124

Thanks so much for your thoughts Dobby! I'm not 100% sure I wasn't pregnant before my LMP but I think that would put me at 9 weeks pregnant but I just started to feel symptoms so I don't think I'm that far along, but what do I know :confused:. I feel like waiting until almost the second trimester to get in to see my OB might be driving me a little bonkers. I just need to calm down and relax. But you're right, I'm not having complications so I will count my blessing and stop serial calling my OBs office :D. I can relate to being overdramatic, clearly!!!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

My lines looked like ures around 17dpo.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ooo how did your appointment go ?


----------



## happycupcake

Mine were dye stealers by 15dpo with my daughters. This pregnancy I had my first positives at 8dpo but they were very faint. I wouldn’t have thought it very likely to get lines as strong as that that early, I would have thought it more likely you were more like 16dpo when you did those tests


----------

